# tube for floundering



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wondering where the best place to buy a tube for floundering in the Gulf Breeze or Pensacola area. I have a full size deep cycle battery and a plastic round tub but need the inner tube. This is something I don't see in any of the stores.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure, but your probably looking for a tractor or truck (like 18 wheeler) innertube. I would check around the tire stores. When you get one, stretch the tube around the tub befor you blow it up.


----------

